
Show HN: Langmanual – Like Google but Searches User Submitted Text/Image Content - jupitershane
http://www.langmanual.com/search?q=ran
======
jupitershane
Hey Guys, I created Langmanual which is a central platform for text/image
content. It functions like Google but doesn’t search the raw web. Instead, it
searches through user submitted text content.

Anyone can post whatever is on their mind at any time and all posts go live
instantly. Users can like / dislike posts, see view count, leave comments,
reply to comments as well as follow / unfollow persons of interest.

